
A hypothetical: what would you do if users were mostly using your software in uninspiring ways you didn't intend? - henning

======
henning
I noticed that a lot of the most-viewed/discussed/whatever things uploaded to
scribd were collections of humorous pictures, or widely-circulated jokes, or
whatever. In other words, recycled humor content that's been on the Internet
for quite a while. The most common purpose for coming to scribd seems to be
getting some cheap yuks.

Well, stuff like that has been around since 1996 and even before that through
forwarded emails.

If you worked hard on something and then your users used it in ways that made
your application isomorphic to something really boring and played out, would
you be disappointed?

~~~
felipe
No, I wouldn't! Your users are telling you how they want to use your app.
Besides, there is nothing more inspiring than having users actually using your
software!

See "Let a hundred flowers blossom":
<http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2006/02/the_art_of_rain.html>

The caveat of that concept is if users are using your software on a way that
is impossible to capitalize...

------
mattculbreth
I would pwn them.

